# Back from St. George Island.



## O-Country (May 12, 2010)

Got back from a week on St.George Saturday but my computer was down so I could not post until today.We had a great time with family and managed to get in some fishing to.The water was rough and stained for most of the first of the week but it cleared up and and the fish bit well twards the end of the week.We  had a mixed bags of fish through the week.We fished from the shore all week as we didn't take the boat.The catch consisted of ( Trout, Red fish, Flounder, Pompano, Whiting, Shark, Cat fish, Blue fish, and Spanish.) Didn't get photos of all but here is a few. This is a great place to take a vacation and is our third or fourth year in a row. Sorry some of these photos are of pic. my wife took with her camera and I can't get them to load on because they have to many pixels or something.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 12, 2010)

Those are some nice pomps. Heck all of the fish are nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Those are some nice pomps. Heck all of the fish are nice!



Sure are!! Fine eatin` fish too!!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2010)

Lookin Good,congrats!


----------



## sea trout (May 12, 2010)

great job man catchin all those fish!!!!
water looks real dirty in one pick and you got the fish anyway!!!


----------



## Timberdawg (May 12, 2010)

What were you using to catch those trout, if you dont mind?


----------



## Atticus (May 13, 2010)

Nice pomps!


----------



## O-Country (May 13, 2010)

timberdawg, I was throwing a cast net and catching manhaden around the rocks to use for bait.Them rocks are rough on a cast net I blew up 2 to bad to tie back and tied back tied back some and  still had to buy a new one to finish out the week.


----------



## bfason (May 13, 2010)

Any recommendations on restraunts or bars down there?  We are headed down next weekend with a group of guys.


----------



## oldcsm (May 13, 2010)

*restaurants*

We like the Blue Parrot...right on the beach, good food/drinks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 13, 2010)

Papa Joe's in Appalachicola, Eddie Teach's Raw Bar on the Island.


----------



## basscatcher (May 13, 2010)

x2 on Papa Joe's


----------



## O-Country (May 13, 2010)

Can't help you out on the restaurants and bars we only eat out one day for dinner when it was raining.It was a little place called the Hut back off the island.Most of the meals were cooked where we stayed.2 fish fries, 1 low country boil, steaks, burgers and sandwiches.
                     Daryl


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 13, 2010)

Nice fish Daryl!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

Nice pompano!!


----------



## wharfrat (May 13, 2010)

nice report. pomps are one of my favorites! we gut em and cook em whole, head and all.


----------

